# Looking For Ex Chandris Crew



## solent (Jun 23, 2009)

Looking For Ex Chandris Crew 1965-1984


----------



## Kevin Davies (Jun 23, 2008)

Among all references to Chandris vessels there was "Miss Chandris" on the Australian coast loading grain during 1960's (at Wallaroo). There may be some memories of this vessel.


----------



## engrsheff (Sep 30, 2013)

*Chandris Crew*



solent said:


> Looking For Ex Chandris Crew 1965-1984


I joined the Evegina Chandris as Fourth Engineer Capt was H Jeary Chief Eng Vosa then the Rania Chandris as Third Engineer Capt Agnew Chief Eng Jack May anyone remember those days?


----------

